# Cold Pasta Salads - Your Way!



## mish (Jun 20, 2006)

Cold pasta salads are one of my favorites, especially during the Summer months. Do you have a favorite Cold Pasta Salad to share (other than Caprese)?


----------



## Shunka (Jun 20, 2006)

Pasta of your choice, Ranch dressing, chopped onions (green or other), peas, carrots (can use thawed frozen), broccoli and/or cauliflower florets, black olives, crumbled bacon or chopped ham or even shrimp or crab meat. My bunch loves this and I like to vary the veggies or I should say I _like_ to add them all!!


----------



## mish (Jun 20, 2006)

Shunka said:
			
		

> Pasta of your choice, Ranch dressing, chopped onions (green or other), peas, carrots (can use thawed frozen), broccoli and/or cauliflower florets, black olives, crumbled bacon or chopped ham or even shrimp or crab meat. My bunch loves this and I like to vary the veggies or I should say I _like_ to add them all!!


 
Shunka, I see you're a veggie lover, like I am.    That's one really big pasta salad, lol.  Sign me up!  

Extra points for recipes... or we could build our own cold pasta salad.  Extra extra points for homemade dressing.  Thanks, Shunka.


----------



## kadesma (Jun 21, 2006)

_Hi _
_Mish,_
_I enjoy a pasta salad especially in summer, when it's hot. One of my favorites is mix some diced avocado (2) and diced pears (2) in a  bowl and squeeze over some lime juice, then add about 1/4 c.cooked bay shrimp, 1/2-diced sweet red onion, and some cooked orzo. I mix together with a slightly sweet dressing and top either  some torn up butter lettuce with it or a crisp torn up romaine. If inclined I might add some crumbled feta and bacon on top as well as some yellow cherry tomatoes.I like it nice and cold with bread and a cold drink..Yummy. DH likes to add either raisins or dried cranberries._

_kadesma _


----------



## sarah (Jun 21, 2006)

kadesma said:
			
		

> _Hi _
> _Mish,_
> _I enjoy a pasta salad especially in summer, when it's hot. One of my favorites is mix some diced avocado (2) and diced pears (2) in a  bowl and squeeze over some lime juice, then add about 1/4 c.cooked bay shrimp, 1/2-diced sweet red onion, and some cooked orzo. I mix together with a slightly sweet dressing and top either  some torn up butter lettuce with it or a crisp torn up romaine. If inclined I might add some crumbled feta and bacon on top as well as some yellow cherry tomatoes.I like it nice and cold with bread and a cold drink..Yummy. DH likes to add either raisins or dried cranberries._
> 
> _kadesma _



 Your recipe sounds great Kades! whats orzo though?


----------



## Snoop Puss (Jun 21, 2006)

Hi Kadesma,
I make a salad similar to yours (no shrimp or bacon, though) but with Puy lentils rather than pasta. Might try the bacon idea as there are lots of "hot" lentil recipes with pancetta and cured sausage around. Bet bacon would work well with lentils. Thanks for the tip.


----------



## bethzaring (Jun 21, 2006)

Now days, this is the only pasta salad I make, I can eat this one for weeks on end.

12 ounces cooked and drained pasta, I use a tri colored spiral

dressing:

2/3 cup olive oil
3 T. red wine vinegar
1 T. dried basil or 4 T. fresh basil
3 T. parmesan cheese
1 1/4 t. kosher salt
1/4 t. pepper
some fresh parsley
Wizz all in a blender or food processor

Place drained pasta in a large bowl.

Add:

4 medium chopped bell peppers
4 medium, chopped tomatoes
a handful of chopped olives
a small chopped onion or 2 chopped green onions
8 ounces cubed mozzarella cheese.

Add dressing, toss to coat.  Store in frig.

I make this salad without the tomatoes and it is excellent.  This way I can make the salad at times that I do not have fresh tomatoes from the garden.


----------



## Michelemarie (Jun 21, 2006)

I usually use spinach tortellini - add slightly steamed broccoli, snow peas and lightly sauteed mushrooms with a dressing of olive oil, vinegar (red or white wine), fresh basil, dried basil, green onions, salt and pepper.  I love this salad - sooooo good.

My mom makes one with a rotini pasta, chunks of mozzarella cheese, black and green olives, and big chunks of pepperoni in a similar dressing - also good!


----------



## kadesma (Jun 21, 2006)

sarah said:
			
		

> Your recipe sounds great Kades! whats orzo though?


Sarah, orzo is a tiny pasta that is shaped just like rice. It is wonderful hot or cold. I like it in this salad, but love it in the winder cooked in chicken stock with sauteed onions,garlic, mushrooms and slaiced almonds and when finished I add some chopped fresh parsley and a daub of butter stir that in and enjoy.
kadesma


----------



## kadesma (Jun 21, 2006)

Snoop Puss said:
			
		

> Hi Kadesma,
> I make a salad similar to yours (no shrimp or bacon, though) but with Puy lentils rather than pasta. Might try the bacon idea as there are lots of "hot" lentil recipes with pancetta and cured sausage around. Bet bacon would work well with lentils. Thanks for the tip.


Snoop I've have never in my life eaten or cooked lentils. So many here on DC make them, I just am going to have to give them a try. And when you said pancetta and sausage, that did it. I'm am going to make some for sure 
Kadesma


----------



## amber (Jun 21, 2006)

I made a pasta salad today.  I used elbow macaroni, roma tomatoes, pepperoni, provolone cheese, fresh basil, black olives, parmesan cheese, and the dressing is balsamic vinegar and oil ( I use canolla).


----------



## jkath (Jun 21, 2006)

That sounds so good, Amber!


----------



## mish (Jun 21, 2006)

amber said:
			
		

> I made a pasta salad today. I used elbow macaroni, roma tomatoes, pepperoni, provolone cheese, fresh basil, black olives, parmesan cheese, and the dressing is balsamic vinegar and oil ( I use canolla).


 
Amber, that's one of my faves. Reminds me of my antipasti pasta salad - I added in artichokes, roasted red peppers, and salami instead of the pepperoni, cubed mozzarella and a zesty Italian dressing.  I love garbanzos too.


----------



## mish (Jun 21, 2006)

Snoop Puss said:
			
		

> Hi Kadesma,
> I make a salad similar to yours (no shrimp or bacon, though) but with Puy lentils rather than pasta. Might try the bacon idea as there are lots of "hot" lentil recipes with pancetta and cured sausage around. Bet bacon would work well with lentils. Thanks for the tip.


 
Snoop, must admit, I've never tried lentils either. Did come across an interesting cold pasta salad lentil dish, after reading yours, would love to give them both a try. Thank you.  

Lentil Salad With Pasta Shells

http://ww5.bhg.com/recipe/recipedetail.jhtml;jsessionid=GG1FHGY213MMNQFIBQPSBHQ?recipeId=36315

Couscous is another treat for a cold salad.  Thank you all for you contributions.  Keep 'em coming.


----------



## mish (Jun 21, 2006)

*An Oldie but Goodie*

Aside from homemade Greek pasta salad, a simple pasta salad I liked, came in a box -- don't shoot me  from Suddenly Salad. They don't make it anymore. It was the one where you add tuna (but I added bay shrimp or crab), and it included (from memory) peas, shredded carrots, diced onions, pimientos, etc. The little mixing packet was better than a few I've tried, with half the mayo called for. Was pretty good in a pinch. Would like to duplicate/improve the recipe with homemade ingredients.  Not a bad deal for a couple of bucks.


----------



## ironchef (Jun 21, 2006)

I made this pasta salad as an impromptu dish in culinary school and I still like to bring it to summer bbqs. You can substitute cherry or grape tomatoes if you can't get good quality vine ripened or heirloom tomatoes. It's served warm but you can throw it in the fridge and chill if you'd like:

*Spaghettini Salad with Vine Ripened Tomatoes and Mizithra Cheese*

*Yield: 4-8 servings*

*Ingredients:*

1 pkg. Spaghettini pasta
6 Tbsp. Extra Virgin Olive Oil
2 Tbsp. Sherry Vinegar
1 Tbsp. Anchovy Paste or 1 Anchovy fillet
1 Tbsp. Fresh Garlic, finely minced
1/2 tsp. Crushed Red Chili Flakes
10 (approx.) Basil Leaves, chiffonade
1 c. Red Vine Ripened or Heirloom Tomatoes, seeds removed and cut into 1/2" dice
1 c. Yellow Vine Ripened or Heirloom Tomatoes, seeds removed and cut into 1/2" dice
1/2 c. Kalamatta Olives, quartered
2/3 c. Mizithra Cheese, grated or crumbled
Kosher Salt
Fresh Cracked Pepper

*Method:*

Boil 6 quarts of water along with 2 Tbsp. of kosher salt and cook until al dente. Meanwhile, in a large mixing bowl, whisk together the vinegar, garlic, anchovy paste/fillet, and red chili flakes until they are incorporated. Slowly drizzle in the olive oil and emulsify. Drain the pasta well, and add to the dressing so that the residual heat from the pasta can heat through the garlic. Add the basil, olives, and tomato and toss. Season to taste with kosher salt and fresh cracked pepper, and sprinkle the cheese on just before serving.


----------



## kimbaby (Jun 21, 2006)

I like Macaroni salad...
boil the maaroni till tender drain well
mix in 1/2 cup mayo
1/2 cups bell pepper
1/2 cups cucumber
1/2 cups shrimp
salt pepper
chill for about 1 hour...


----------



## sarah (Jun 22, 2006)

jkath said:
			
		

> That sounds so good, Amber!



 Hey jkath!!!!!!! how are you doing?good to see you on and posting!!!


----------



## sarah (Jun 22, 2006)

kadesma said:
			
		

> Sarah, orzo is a tiny pasta that is shaped just like rice. It is wonderful hot or cold. I like it in this salad, but love it in the winder cooked in chicken stock with sauteed onions,garlic, mushrooms and slaiced almonds and when finished I add some chopped fresh parsley and a daub of butter stir that in and enjoy.
> kadesma



 ohhh ok! you know orz or ruzz is an arabic word actually which means rice.i thought it would be something like that!


----------



## SharonT (Jul 13, 2006)

kadesma - that sounds WONderful.  What is in the "slightly sweet dressing"?
Thanks,


----------



## kadesma (Jul 13, 2006)

SharonT said:
			
		

> kadesma - that sounds WONderful. What is in the "slightly sweet dressing"?
> Thanks,


Sharon,
this just an about or idea recipe. I just mix it up and the amount depends on how large or small the salad is. I use some walnut oil, rice wine vinegar,sugar, a little dijon mustard and some mayo or heavy cream and some honey and OJ and just whisk everything together and pour over the salad. My daughter makes this salad to take to school functions and puts a curry dressing on it. Since it uses an egg yolk in it I don't make it myself and instead go with a sweet dressing.  

kadesma


----------



## SharonT (Jul 13, 2006)

Thanks for the prompt reply!  This is going near the top of the 'try this soon' file.   

/S


----------



## kadesma (Jul 13, 2006)

SharonT said:
			
		

> Thanks for the prompt reply! This is going near the top of the 'try this soon' file.
> 
> /S


You're welcome, I hope you enjoy the salad as much as we do. It's a fun kind of salad and you can put just about anything on as a dressing and it seems to work.

kadesma


----------



## Claire (Jul 15, 2006)

Don't forget couscous!  Buy the plain Near East brand (any brand will do, just that in my travels I've found this most readily available).  Reconstitute as instructed on the box.  You can use plain water or chicken or veggie broth.  Refrigerate.  Then chop in cukes, tomatoes, green onions (or red onions, vidalias, or shallots -- something sort of mild).  Lots of good olive oil and the juice of one lemon.  I like Cavendar's Greek seasoning.  Other good additions:

pine nuts, almonds, or pistachios
raisins or any dried fruit
turn it into the main dish with some leftover grilled lamb, beef, chicken; 
   boiled shrimp, etc.
crumbled feta cheese
just about any herb in your garden.  Mint, chives, parsley
any citrus zest or lemon balm/verbena/grass

If you are serving it as the main dish, get a good flat bread and a bowl of good yogurt to accompany

Hmmm ... I think I've hit on tomorrow's supper!


----------



## TATTRAT (Jul 15, 2006)

Penne Pasta
Black olives, red and green peppers, pulsed in a food processor
Crumbled fetta
pepperoncinis
Balsamic
olive oil
sugar to taste
Fresh chopped parsley
Lemon juise to taste...

Just combine and mix, simple but good.


----------



## BreezyCooking (Jul 15, 2006)

I've never been a big fan of pasta salads (have had too many limp, overly-dressed versions), but do like salads made with elbow macaroni.  They just seem to hold up better.  Here's one I make all summer.  All the additions are "to taste", & it makes a terrific luncheon or supper dish with a can or 2 of drained oil-packed tuna added.

1 box macaroni, cooked to al dente stage, rinsed thoroughly under cold water, & thoroughly drained
1 cup or more of frozen green peas, tossed in with the cooking macaroni during the last 5 minutes
Mayonnaise - to taste (I like Hellmann's)
minced sweet onion or shallot
chopped red & or green bell pepper
chopped celery
diced sharp cheddar cheese
diced turkey ham (or other ham of choice)
2 or more tablespoons of dill or sweet pickle relish
salt & freshly ground black pepper to taste

Combine all ingredients well & chill until serving.


----------



## Corinne (Jul 15, 2006)

I make this so often every summer that I memorize the recipe. My husband is an avid cyclist & this is his carb of choice.

Pizza Pasta Salad

1	pound	spiral macaroni cooked and drained
3	medium	 tomatoes diced & seeded
8	ounces	cheddar cheese diced
1	bunch	green onions (to 2 bunches) sliced
3	ounces	pepperoni slices 
3/4	cup	vegetable oil 
2/3	cup	Parmesan cheese grated
1/2	cup	red wine vinegar 
2	teaspoons	dried oregano 
1	teaspoon	garlic powder 
1	teaspoon	salt 
1/4	teaspoon	pepper 
		croutons optional

Instructions: In large bowl, combine macaroni, tomatoes, cheddar cheese, green onions & pepperoni.

In small bowl, combine oil, Parmesan cheese, vinegar & seasonings; pour over macaroni mixture.

Cover & refrigerate for several hours.

Top with croutons just before serving if desired.


----------



## htc (Jul 16, 2006)

Just made one for the first time today. Bow tie pasta, crumbled goat cheese, diced cucumber & celery, roasted red pepper, green onion, kalamata olives (quartered), olive oil, garlic powder, salt/pepper & bitter orange seasoning salt. I liked it.


----------



## karadekoolaid (Jul 17, 2006)

Here's one I whipped up a couple of weeks back as an appetizer: 

*Clive's Greek Pasta Salad*
_125 gms Lumache ( big shell pasta)_
_100 gms fresh navy beans ( any fresh beans will do - use canned if unavailable) _
_50 gms fresh baby cucumber, seeded and diced_
_50 gms red onion, diced_
_1 medium yellow bell pepper, roasted, skin removed, deseeded and cut into julienne_
_1 large tomato, deseeded and diced_
_50 gms Feta cheese_
_1 clove garlic, minced _
_100 ml ( about half a cup) extra virgin olive oil_
_a generous bunch of fresh herbs ( oregano, marjoram, parsley, thyme)_
_Sea salt _
_Black pepper. _

If you find fresh beans, cook them in boiling water ( NO salt), with half the herbs,until tender. Drain and save the cooking liquid.
Cook the pasta shells until just al dente, using the cooking liquid (above) and more water if required. Add salt to the water. 
Drain the shells and set aside. 
Mix the cooked beans, cucumber, onion, yellow pepper, tomato, feta and garlic together. Add the olive oil, the chopped fresh herbs, salt and pepper. Mix gently together then leave to marinate for an hour. 
Take spoonfuls of the vegetable/cheese mixture and fill the lumache (shells) with it. 
Serve on a bed of baby lettuce.


----------



## toni1948 (Apr 17, 2007)

*I like the shrimp in this one*



			
				kimbaby said:
			
		

> I like Macaroni salad...
> boil the maaroni till tender drain well
> mix in 1/2 cup mayo
> 1/2 cups bell pepper
> ...


 
I'm in the mood for a nice macaron/ishrimp salad. This sounds good.


----------



## Robo410 (Apr 17, 2007)

I like a tuna salmon ham chicken or turkey pasta salad. Make whatever is your norn and add pasta to it.  I like mine with celerey and bell pepper, and sweet pickle if tuna or ham.  Tortolini is great with corn relish mixed as a salad with chopped cucumbers.  And Tabouleh is a pasta salad of sorts using bulgar wheat.


----------



## bethzaring (Aug 8, 2007)

It's pasta salad time here..........is sooooooooo hot and humid.  I just read through this thread to get some new ideas; gonna add some white beans simmered with a bay leaf and garlic, some chopped smoked ham and celery to my old stand by.  I have to wait until tomorrow to make it because some of the tomaotes are still ripening in the garden!


----------



## Dave Hutchins (Aug 8, 2007)

When I had my restaurant my signature salad was a pasta salad basicly it was spag aldenti and salami, parm cheese and olives and a load of fresh garlic, some diced cheder cheese, chopped green onions and red and green pepper Italian dressing kosher salt and fresh ground black pepper served cold. experament with it try some feta, different meat, jalapeno peppers, 
try it have fun mix and match


----------



## kitchenelf (Aug 8, 2007)

Dave Hutchins said:
			
		

> When I had my restaurant my signature salad was a pasta salad basicly it was spag aldenti and salami, parm cheese and olives and a load of fresh garlic, some diced cheder cheese, chopped green onions and red and green pepper Italian dressing kosher salt and fresh ground black pepper served cold. experament with it try some feta, different meat, jalapeno peppers,
> try it have fun mix and match



This sounds VERY similar to one I make = I use a red wine vinaigrette, smoked gouda, cheddar, salami, red onion, ummmmmmm........  gosh, it's been awhile since I made it - I'll have to hunt down the numbered and signed, handwritten copy of my cookbook - and that would be um......number 1 of 1


----------



## mercyteapot (Sep 3, 2007)

We've got 2 that we like a lot.  The healthier of the two is gemelli, cukes, tomatoes and feta cheese. We just use Italian dressing.  Both the feta and the Italian can be low-fat or fat free.

The other one uses a pound of tricolor rotini.  Over that, you pour about 2 cups of ranch dressing (made from the mix is best, but bottled works).  You let that sit overnight and in the morning, you pour a packet of Ranch dressing mix, a good handful of chopped fresh dill and about a quarter cup of heavy cream and stir that in.  You let it sit another couple of hours.  You will be surprised at home much ranch dressing the pasta absorbs.  Right before serving, pour in yet more ranch dressing to make it creamy again, then top it with finely diced tomatoes, black olives and walnuts.


----------

